# Aquascape Design Ideas



## Richard Dowling (6 Dec 2010)

Hi All,

Looking at the new pieces of rock and wood I have can anyone give me any suggestions about how to lay it out. Ive decided it all looked better in my hands at the shop but now ive got it in the tank im not so sure. I have got another piece of Samatra but its too much really (I overestimated the size of my tank) Im a bit limited with plants (8 Amazon Swords and a bunch of Valis) ive thrown out all my other species due to algae problems, my new filter should solve that. I will get new plants once i have decided on a tank layout.







Would it be better to try and smash the large pieces of Lava Rock into smaller bits?


----------



## nry (6 Dec 2010)

Choose a location in the tank for the wood, then arrange the rocks around the base of the wood.  Maybe the wood in the centre?


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Dec 2010)

I think with the size of the rocks and wood compared to the depth of the tank, I'd do as NRY suggests.  You could make quite a nice mound with that hardscape, with plants such as ferns etc poking out.  Maybe off centre to the left or right, and plant behind it with stems, and something shorter around the foreground.


----------



## Richard Dowling (7 Dec 2010)

Would it be better to try and take a hammer to the larger rocks and have more smaller ones? Your right it is all a bit big in relation to the tank


----------

